# BREAKING: American University in Kabul under attack..



## M.SAAD

#Afghanistan special forces have arrived at #*Kabul* American U, building surrounded, dozens teachers & students trapped inside ~officials

More details awaiting ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GoR

I hope everyone is safe and no casualities are reported.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## M.SAAD

The timing of the attack makes me wonder if there was some ceremony or function going on in the University??


btw this Journalist who is trapped inside posted this 1 hour ago and since then hasn't tweeted ..

*Massoud Hossaini* ‏@Massoud151  1h1 hour ago
Help we are stuck inside AUAF and shooting flollowed by Explo this maybe my last tweets

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## M.SAAD

Bezerk said:


> Proxy's are active since Pakistan's have had breathing room to re-strategize its regional strength. Clear message to Afghans & RAW; Everyone will pay for APS.






Dude this is no time for this bs..

Lets hope and pray everyone is safe inside the University..


It seems like a ISIS attack ..

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
11


----------



## RAMPAGE

Bezerk said:


> Proxy's are active since Pakistan's have had breathing room to re-strategize its regional strength. Clear message to Afghans & RAW; Everyone will pay for APS.




Godspeed to the responding SF. I hope everyone gets out safely.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## M.SAAD

Bezerk said:


> You may call it BS, cuckold kid. Clearly you have no idea what's truly at stake here.





Why don't you enlighten us then?? Whats at stake in attacking a University and students??

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alpha BeeTee

It's difficult to say that it is the Aghan Talis.
They rarely attack civilians as a primary target and this clearly seems to be an attack on innocent civilians.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tipu7

Bezerk said:


> Proxy's are active since Pakistan's have had breathing room to re-strategize its regional strength. Clear message to Afghans & RAW; Everyone will pay for APS.


I think those elements which Killed students in APS & BKU are the one who are engaged in this attack.
Is it False flag? or Afghan own assets did rebellion, time will tell.
But one thing sure, Blame will be put on Pakistan.
India will increase pressure on Pakistan through Afghanistan.
They are failing in Balochistan & FATA, they failed in Azad Kashmir & Karachi. Afghanistan is last vessel left for their dirty games in region. 



Alpha BeeTee said:


> It's difficult to say that it is the Aghan Talis.
> They rarely attack civilians as a primary target and this clearly seems to be an attack on innocent civilians.


No they don't.
Its neither their way nor their tactic.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Genghis khan1

*Kabul attack: Gunfire and blast rock American University*

9 minutes ago

From the sectionAsia





Image copyrightAP
Image captionAfghan forces rushed to the scene after the blast and gunfire were heard
Gunfire and an explosion have been heard at the American University in the Afghan capital, Kabul, police say.

Gunmen are believed to have attacked the building and special forces have been deployed.

The emergency hospital said they had received five injured people from the scene so far.

Student Ahmad Mukhtar told the BBC that he was 100m (320ft) away from the university's main entrance when he heard several shots and a big blast.

The explosion created so much light that it momentarily lit up the surrounding area, he said.

Then there were was more firing inside the campus. He added that he also heard students shouting.

Another student told AFP news agency he was stuck inside his class with other students.

"I heard explosions and gunfire is going on close by," he said by telephone.




Image copyrightAP
Image captionEmergency personnel evacuated the wounded



Image copyrightEPA
Image captionAn image of the university from earlier in August shows its fortified perimeter


----------



## saiyan0321

Oh God. 

Hope everyone is safe.. Attacking children and students nothing is lower than that and we know this pain all to well with APS and BACHA khan uni attack in charsadda. Hope everyone is safe and there are zero casualties .

Could be Taliban but I doubt it. This sounds like an ISIS attack. These beasts don't know limits. I would say TTP jamatul ahrar ( Allies of ISIS and basically the same) as well but they attack us. 


Anywat hope its resolved soon. The perps are ezecuted and no casuality and not even injury happens. They are kids.


----------



## Genghis khan1

Bezerk said:


> I didn't realize this forum's now occupied by cuckolded children with lack of insight on the current geo-political situation in our region. Then again, none of you have actually seen the front and haven't sacrificed much for our cause. Continue, neckbearded armchair generals, continue.


Ganda hy per dahnda hy. So the game is still on..


----------



## shah1398

Attacking innocent civilians esp Teachers and Students, even if they belong to your worst enemy, is totally deplorable. I wud be damn surprised if ATs accept the responsibility. Nonetheless I wud be never surprised if fingers have already been pointed at ISI and PA as they wud do their best to divert attention from Kashmir and engage people in likes of MQM and such things.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Said it before Pakistan has to occupy this region they can't control anything

Pakistan started to tighten the screw on the Terrorist & raw , now they are active in "uncontrolled territory of Afghan"


----------



## Side-Winder

Looks like we need couple of MODs here. This is supposed to be a serious thread.


----------



## forsigmar

place looks well fortified. could hold out for a long time. very dangerous to asault.


----------



## Areesh

Bezerk said:


> Another armchair general reporting for duty with 20,000 posts.
> 
> Here's an advice kiddo, grow a spine & quote me directly next time IF you find the time from your 20k sh1tposting career.



I don't need to show my spine against civilians studying at a university. I am not that coward.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zibago

Ina lilahe wa ina elehe rajion


----------



## Kurlang

Extremely sad news. Must be censured


----------



## Zibago

Big question mark on effectiveness of Afghan security forces

Lets hope we dont have high casualties in this attack


----------



## The Sandman

R.I.P


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

Its tragic and sad...I hate Afghan government but not their students studying in university.


----------



## Vassnti

Back on topic , one killed 25 injured atm, many of the injured apparently because people jumped out second floor windows to get away. 

Reported two terrorists still inside , clearing underway,

No claims of responsibility as yet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hiptullha

*University Attack Ongoing In Kabul*
Wednesday, 24 August 2016 19:47Last Updated on Wednesday, 24 August 2016 22:42Written by TOLOnews
*




*

*Officials have said the Crisis Response Unit (CRU) is on the campus of the American University of Afghanistan in Kabul and are engaging insurgents as the attack continues. *

Insurgents gained entry into the heavily fortified compound at about 7pm local time on Wednesday after blowing open an entry point into the university - reportedly through the neighboring school for the blind.

An unknown number of gunmen and suicide bombers are currently holed up in the university.

By 9pm, security forces had disconnected the electricity supply to the compound so as to cut the lights.

Unconfirmed reports indicate that over 100 students and staff were able to escape but an unknown number are still trapped inside the university.

According to sources, there were a number of initial explosions and then gunfire as the insurgents were able to breach the heavily fortified compound.

One student who managed to escape confirmed that many students and staff members were still inside. 

Reports also indicate that there are casualties but no official confirmation has as yet been received - except from the Kabul Emergency Hospital that treated 14 people for injuries. Three of these are in critical condition. 

This comes just two weeks after two of the university's professors were kidnapped. One was an American and the other an Australian.


----------



## Hiptullha

2 people dead according to reports.


----------



## Finer

That is not good. Unfortunately, that is not enough to convince Afghans that they are shooting their own feet.

India is benefiting a lot already from the strained relationship between Pakistan and Afghanistan. This attack will further put diplomatic relationship between Pakistan and Afghanistan at risk.

Those who are capable of killing children, women, old people are at work; officially sheltered by India with the help of Afghans intels. If Afghans do not realize this sooner as possible, there will be more at stake meaning more people will die. 

Meanwhile, India will celebrate. What will it take Afghanistan to realize that India actually enjoys the misery of Pakistan-Afghanistan.


----------



## Kabira

Same people Afghans were hosting to attack Pakistan have turned against them.


----------



## A-Team

save_ghenda said:


> Same people Afghans were hosting to attack Pakistan have turned against them.



I would like to know in your infinite wisdom as you have concluded so grandly this?

I am really fastening for this one.


----------



## pakistani342

this was a very serious attack 

whoever did this seems to want to prove the US ??? -- there are many US citizens who work and study at AUAF


----------



## Kabira

KABUL: *Twelve people, including seven students, were killed in an attack on the American University in Kabul that sent hundreds of students fleeing in panic, police said early on Thursday, before the assault ended when two gunmen were shot dead.*

The attack began at around 6:30pm local time (1400 GMT) on Wednesday with a large explosion that officials said was a car bomb followed by gunfire, as suspected militants battled into the complex where foreign staff and pupils were working.

Elite Afghan forces surrounded the walled compound and eventually worked their way inside, according to a senior interior ministry official.

http://www.dawn.com/news/1279686/12-killed-in-gun-bomb-attack-on-american-university-in-kabul

Same bastards who killed students in Pakistan are now going after Afghan students.


----------



## Hiptullha

13 dead
RIP

*University Attack Ends After 10 Hours, Leaves 13 Dead*
Thursday, 25 August 2016 08:14Written by TOLOnews.com





*The attack on the American University of Afghanistan in Kabul ended early Thursday morning after security officials gunned down at least two insurgents.*

Kabul Police Chief Abdul Rahman Rahimi said the attack was ended after 10 hours at 5am local time.

According to him, at least 13 people including seven students of the American University, two security guards of the university, one official from the Visually Impaired Vocational High School and three soldiers.

Nearly 35 people including nine soldiers were wounded in the attack, he said.

"The attacker used the Visually Impaired Vocational High School to enter into the university. They [the attackers] broke the entrance door by an explosive-laden vehicle," Rahimi said, who was briefing journalists near the attack scene on Thursday morning.

"Totally there were about 750 students and staff members inside the university. All were evacuated successfully by our personnel," he added.

The attack triggered desperate pleas on social media from trapped students shortly after the insurgents blew an opening through a wall to gain entry into the heavily guarded complex.

No group has yet claimed responsibility for the incident.

This is the second attack against the university this month. About two weeks ago two of its foreign professors were kidnapped at gunpoint after leaving work. One is an American and the other is an Australian.


----------



## TheNoob

It just shows that these bastards do not want an educated future as it harms their agenda of delusional ideology.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A-Team

muhammadali233 said:


> RIP hope those who did would rot in hell for this.
> @Ateam you don't need to comment,i will do it on your behalf,ISI did this,Jernals in GHQ did this.Yatta Yatta Yatta GHQ YattaYattaYatta ISI YattaYattaYatta Anti Afghan people policy YattaYattaYattaYatta Good talib bad talib YattaYattaYatta Pak supports talib YattaYattaYattaYatta Snakes bites YattaYattaYattaYatta Failed State.
> Your ver story is becoming boring now,come up with a new one.
> Sorry






*Sami Yousafzai*‏@Samiyousafzai
A senior Taliban source says #auafattack was discussed in Taliban military shura,some opposed but head of Pew shura mulla Sheeen approved it

*Sami Yousafzai* ‏@Samiyousafzai  3h3 hours ago
@Samiyousafzai mullah Shereen Akhond head of the Taliban regional military shura , ex mullah Omar's chief of security guards.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tshering22

So sad to see this.

What the hell are these guys going to achieve by killing students and teachers?

Students who already have so less in a country that has just learnt to stand on its feet?

This is pure cowardice.


----------



## muhammadali233

A-Team said:


> *Sami Yousafzai*‏@Samiyousafzai
> A senior Taliban source says #auafattack was discussed in Taliban military shura,some opposed but head of Pew shura mulla Sheeen approved it
> 
> *Sami Yousafzai* ‏@Samiyousafzai  3h3 hours ago
> @Samiyousafzai mullah Shereen Akhond head of the Taliban regional military shura , ex mullah Omar's chief of security guards.


Connecting the dot,eh?


----------



## A-Team

muhammadali233 said:


> Connecting the dot,eh?



I am quoting a well-known journalist, you be the judge.


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Rest in Peace. How many casualties in total excluding the terrorists ?


----------



## WAJsal

RIP to the dead, and again it's the poor innocent civilians that have to suffer. 


Side-Winder said:


> Looks like we need couple of MODs here. This is supposed to be a serious thread.


Please report these posts to hide them. People claiming to be geo-politics experts....Is this the level we are falling to? taking pride in these attacks, which has nothing to do with us(will be waiting for further information on this). What sort of twisted mentality is this? No wonder we are where we are today. 

*Please don't feed troll posts, and strict action will be taken against all offenders. *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------

